# Will the Stars align for the Blazers this Off season



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, the Blazers are looking like they will not make the playoffs this season. 

There for the Blazers draft pick will probably be around 15th. Also with their trade of Gerald Wallace to New Jersey, they will obtain the Nets lottery pick this NBA draft, as long as it's not a top three pick.

The Blazers released Oden this season, and traded Camby, and Wallace. So there off the books. . Along with those guys, I don't see the Blazers bring back the following players on the roster, Crawford, Felton, Pryzbilla, Smith, Thabeet, and Thomas. 

The Blazers will have quite a bit of cap space. 

So let's say the stars finally start to align for the Blazers, and That Aldrige is fully healthy for next season! The Blazers could use their draft picks and look to the lottery to help fill out their roster. But I see this Blazer franchise wanting to win much much sooner, than trying to develop young talent. 

So who are going to be the top free agents, and what established players could Portland get by using a possible lottery draft pick, and their own draft pick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think the stars will ever align for this franchise.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> I don't think the stars will ever align for this franchise.


They will, but things could get really interesting very quickly for the Blazers if they can land the Nets lottery draft pick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knowing the Blazers' luck, the Nets' pick will indeed be a top-3 pick and they'll have to stick to rebuilding again. Can't believe how much the injury bug has bitten this team. 

As for free agents, here you go:

Point Guard 
(name, team – 2011-12 salary – status)

Deron Williams, New Jersey Nets – $16.4 million – Player Option ($17.8 million)
Steve Nash, Phoenix Suns – $11.7 million – Unrestricted
Aaron Brooks, Phoenix Suns – $2.0 million – Restricted ($3.0 million Qualifying Offer)
Raymond Felton, Portland Trail Blazers – $7.6 million – Unrestricted
Kirk Hinrich, Atlanta Hawks – $8.0 million – Unrestricted
Jason Kidd, Dallas Mavericks – $8.6 million – Unrestricted
Andre Miller, Denver Nuggets – $7.8 million – Unrestricted
Chauncey Billups, L.A. Clippers – $2.0 million – Unrestricted
Jameer Nelson, Orlando Magic – $7.8 million – Player Option ($7.8 million)
D.J. Augustin, Charlotte Bobcats – $3.2 million – Restricted ($4.4 million Qualifying Offer)
Jason Terry, Dallas Mavericks – $10.7 million – Unrestricted
George Hill, Indiana Pacers – $2.1 million – Restricted ($3.1 million Qualifying Offer)
Jordan Farmar, New Jersey Nets – $4.0 million – Player Option ($4.3 million)
Leandro Barbosa, Indiana Pacers – $7.6 million – Unrestricted
Beno Udrih, Milwaukee Bucks – $7.0 million – Player Option ($7.4 million)
Goran Dragic, Houston Rockets – $2.1 million – Unrestricted*
Jerryd Bayless, Toronto Raptors – $3.0 million – Restricted ($4.2 million Qualifying Offer)
Derek Fisher, Oklahoma City Thunder – $3.4 million – Unrestricted
Randy Foye, L.A. Clippers – $4.3 million – Unrestricted
Mo Williams, L.A. Clippers – $8.5 million – Player Option ($8.5 million)
Jonny Flynn, Portland Trail Blazers – $3.4 million – Unrestricted
Keyon Dooling, Boston Celtics – $2.2 million – Unrestricted
Ishmael Smith, Orlando Magic – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Ramon Sessions, L.A. Lakers – $4.3 million – Player Option ($4.6 million)
Jeremy Lin, New York Knicks – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Armon Johnson, Portland Trail Blazers – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Sundiata Gaines, New Jersey Nets – $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
A.J. Price, Indiana Pacers – $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
Baron Davis, New York Knicks – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Royal Ivey, Oklahoma City Thunder – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
John Lucas, Chicago Bulls – $0.9 million – Unrestricted
Gilbert Arenas, Memphis Grizzlies – $0.4 million – Unrestricted
Jannero Pargo, Atlanta Hawks – $1.1 million – Unrestricted
Delonte West, Dallas Mavericks – $1.1 million – Unrestricted
Walker Russell, Jr., Detroit Pistons – $0.4 million – Unrestricted*
Darius Morris, L.A. Lakers – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Terrell Harris, Miami HEAT – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Carldell Johnson, New Orleans Hornets – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
DeAndre Liggins, Orlando Magic – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Ronnie Price, Phoenix Suns – $1.1 million – Unrestricted
T.J. Ford, Golden State Warriors – $1.1 million – Unrestricted
Anthony Carter, Toronto Raptors – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Roger Mason, Washington Wizards – $1.1 million – Unrestricted
Jamaal Tinsley, Utah Jazz – $1.2 million – Team Option ($1.3 million)
Donald Sloan, Cleveland Cavaliers – $0.2 million – Unrestricted*
Manny Harris, Cleveland Cavaliers – $0.4 million – Unrestricted*
Patty Mills, San Antonio Spurs – $0.3 million – Unrestricted*
Courtney Fortson, Houston Rockets – $0.2 million – Unrestricted*
Mike James, Chicago Bulls – $0.6 million – Unrestricted
Jerome Dyson, New Orleans Hornets – $0.1 million – Unrestricted*

Shooting Guard
(name, team – 2011-12 salary – status)

Eric Gordon, New Orleans Hornets – $3.8 million – Restricted ($5.1 million Qualifying Offer)
O.J. Mayo, Memphis Grizzlies – $5.6 million – Restricted ($7.4 million Qualifying Offer)
Ray Allen, Boston Celtics – $10.0 million – Unrestricted
Landry Fields, New York Knicks – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Carlos Delfino, Milwaukee Bucks – $3.5 million – Unrestricted
Nick Young, L.A. Clippers – $3.7 million – Unrestricted
Jamal Crawford, Portland Trail Blazers – $5.0 million – Player Option ($5.2 million)
Louis Williams, Philadelphia 76ers – $5.2 million – Early Termination Option ($5.4 million)
J.R Smith, New York Knicks – $1.4 million – Player Option ($2.6 million)
Mickael Pietrus, Boston Celtics – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Courtney Lee, Houston Rockets – $2.2 million – Restricted ($3.2 million Qualifying Offer)
Rudy Fernandez, Denver Nuggets – $2.2 million – Restricted ($3.2 million Qualifying Offer)
DeShawn Stevenson, New Jersey Nets – $2.5 million – Unrestricted
Damion James, New Jersey Nets – $1.2 million – Unrestricted*
C.J. Miles, Utah Jazz – $3.7 million – Unrestricted
Shannon Brown, Phoenix Suns – $3.5 million – Unrestricted
Josh Howard, Utah Jazz – $2.2 million – Unrestricted
Gerald Green, New Jersey Nets – $0.4 million – Unrestricted
Terrence Williams, Sacramento Kings – $2.4 million – Unrestricted*
Jodie Meeks, Philadelphia 76ers – $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
Marco Belinelli, New Orleans Hornets – $3.4 million – Unrestricted
James Anderson, San Antonio Spurs – $1.5 million – Unrestricted*
Matt Carroll, Charlotte Bobcats – $3.9 million – Early Termination Option ($3.5 million)
Brandon Rush, Golden State Warriors – $3.0 million – Restricted ($4.1 million Qualifying Offer)
Alonzo Gee, Cleveland Cavaliers – $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
Danny Green, San Antonio Spurs – $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
Tracy McGrady, Atlanta Hawks – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Jerry Stackhouse, Atlanta Hawks – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Willie Green, Atlanta Hawks – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Jason Kapono, Cleveland Cavaliers – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Marquis Daniels, Boston Celtics – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Sasha Pavlovic, Boston Celtics – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Cory Higgins, Charlotte Bobcats – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Anthony Parker, Cleveland Cavaliers – $2.3 million – Unrestricted
Travis Leslie, L.A. Clippers – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Keith Bogans, New Jersey Nets – $0.8 million – Unrestricted
Michael Redd, Phoenix Suns – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Mo Evans, Washington Wizards – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Kelenna Azubuike, Dallas Mavericks – $0.4 million – Unrestricted
Bobby Simmons, L.A. Clippers – $0.5 million – Unrestricted

Small Forward
(name, team – 2011-12 salary – status)

Gerald Wallace, New Jersey Nets – $9.5 million – Player Option ($9.5 million)
Nic Batum, Portland Trail Blazers – $2.2 million – Restricted ($3.2 million Qualifying Offer)
Jeff Green, Boston Celtics – $4.5 million – Restricted ($7.2 million Qualifying Offer)
Chase Budinger, Houston Rockets – $0.9 million – Team Option ($0.9 million)
Grant Hill, Phoenix Suns – $6.5 million – Unrestricted
Sam Young, Philadelphia 76ers – $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
Matt Barnes, L.A. Lakers – $1.9 million – Unrestricted
Andres Nocioni, Philadelphia 76ers – $6.7 million – Unrestricted
Anthony Tolliver, Minnesota Timberwolves – $2.1 million – Unrestricted
Donte’ Greene, Sacramento Kings – $2.0 million – Restricted ($3.0 million Qualifying Offer)
Bill Walker, New York Knicks – $0.9 million – Unrestricted
Devin Ebanks, L.A. Lakers – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Dahntay Jones, Indiana Pacers – $2.7 million – Player Option ($2.9 million)
Jeremy Evans, Utah Jazz – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Eduardo Najera, Charlotte Bobcats – $2.8 million – Unrestricted
Derrick Brown, Charlotte Bobcats – $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
Damien Wilkins, Detroit Pistons – $1.1 million – Unrestricted
Dominic McGuire, Golden State Warriors – $0.9 million – Unrestricted
Chris Wright, Golden State Warriors – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Trey Thompkins, L.A. Clippers – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
DaJuan Summers, New Orleans Hornets – $0.8 million – Unrestricted
Steve Novak, New York Knicks – $1.0 million – Unrestricted
Rasual Butler, Toronto Raptors – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Diamon Simpson, Houston Rockets – $0.1 million – Unrestricted*

Power Forward
(name, team – 2011-12 salary – status)

Kevin Garnett, Boston Celtics – $21.2 million – Unrestricted
Tim Duncan, San Antonio Spurs – $21.2 million – Unrestricted
Michael Beasley, Minnesota Timberwolves – $6.3 million – Restricted ($8.2 million Qualifying Offer)
Brandon Bass, Boston Celtics – $4.3 million – Player Option ($4.3 million)
Kris Humphries, New Jersey Nets – $8.0 million – Unrestricted
Kenyon Martin, L.A. Clippers – $2.5 million – Unrestricted
Carl Landry, New Orleans Hornets – $8.5 million – Unrestricted
J.J. Hickson, Portland Trail Blazers – $2.4 million – Restricted ($3.4 million Qualifying Offer)
Elton Brand, Philadelphia 76ers – $17.1 million – Early Termination Option ($18.2 million)
Antawn Jamison, Cleveland Cavaliers – $15.1 million – Unrestricted
Shawne Williams, Portland Trail Blazers – $3.0 million – Player Option ($3.1 million)
Jason Thompson, Sacramento Kings – $3.0 million – Restricted ($4.1 million Qualifying Offer)
Marreese Speights, Memphis Grizzlies – $2.8 million – Restricted ($3.8 million Qualifying Offer)
Ryan Anderson, Orlando Magic – $2.2 million – Restricted ($3.2 million Qualifying Offer)
D.J. White, Charlotte Bobcats – $2.0 million – Restricted ($3.0 million Qualifying Offer)
Anthony Randolph, Minnesota Timberwolves – $2.9 million – Restricted ($4.0 million Qualifying Offer)
Renaldo Balkman, New York Knicks – $1.7 million – Unrestricted
Ronny Turiaf, Miami HEAT – $4.4 million – Unrestricted
Troy Murphy, L.A. Lakers – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Boris Diaw, San Antonio Spurs – $9.0 million – Unrestricted
Chris Wilcox, Boston Celtics – $3.0 million – Unrestricted
Ersan Ilyasova, Milwaukee Bucks – $2.5 million – Unrestricted
Darrell Arthur, Memphis Grizzlies – $2.0 million – Restricted ($3.0 million Qualifying Offer)
Louis Amundson, Indiana Pacers – $2.4 million – Unrestricted
Jason Maxiell, Detroit Pistons – $5.0 million – Player Option ($5.0 million)
Jordan Hill, L.A. Lakers – $2.9 million – Unrestricted*
Craig Brackins, Phildelphia 76ers – $1.4 million – Unrestricted*
Chris Johnson, New Orleans Hornets – $0.8 million – Unrestricted
Derrick Caracter, L.A. Lakers – $0.8 million – Unrestricted
Brian Cook, Washington Wizards – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Ian Mahinmi, Dallas Mavericks – $0.9 million – Unrestricted
Earl Clark, Orlando Magic – $1.2 million – Player Option ($1.2 million)
Luke Harangody, Cleveland Cavaliers – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Vladimir Radmanovic, Atlanta Hawks – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Ivan Johnson, Atlanta Hawks – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Brian Scalabrine, Chicago Bulls – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Brian Cardinal, Dallas Mavericks – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Yi Jianlian, Dallas Mavericks – $0.8 million – Unrestricted
Vernon Macklin, Detroit Pistons – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Reggie Evans, L.A. Clippers – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Juwan Howard, Miami HEAT – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Shelden Williams, New Jersey Nets – $1.0 million – Unrestricted
Jared Jeffries, New York Knicks – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Francisco Elson, Philadelphia 76ers – $0.9 million – Unrestricted
Lavoy Allen, Philadelphia 76ers – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Jeremy Evans, Utah Jazz – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Lance Thomas, New Orleans Hornets – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Ryan Reid, Oklahoma City Thunder – $0.5 million – Unrestricted

Center 
(name, team – 2011-12 salary – status)

Andrew Bynum, L.A. Lakers – $14.9 million – Team Option ($16.1 million)
Roy Hibbert, Indiana Pacers – $2.6 million – Restricted ($3.7 million Qualifying Offer)
Brook Lopez, New Jersey Nets – $3.1 million – Restricted ($4.2 million Qualifying Offer)
Chris Kaman, New Orleans Hornets – $12.7 million – Unrestricted
JaVale McGee, Denver Nuggets – $2.5 million – Restricted ($3.5 million Qualifying Offer)
Marcus Camby, Houston Rockets – $12.9 million – Unrestricted
Spencer Hawes, Philadelphia 76ers – $4.1 million – Unrestricted
Kwame Brown, Milwaukee Bucks – $6.8 million – Unrestricted
Aaron Gray, Toronto Raptors – $2.5 million – Unrestricted
Robin Lopez, Phoenix Suns – $2.8 million – Restricted ($4.0 million Qualifying Offer)
Jermaine O’Neal, Boston Celtics – $6.2 million – Unrestricted
Nazr Mohammed, Oklahoma City Thunder – $3.8 million – Unrestricted
Omer Asik, Chicago Bulls – $1.9 million – Unrestricted*
Semih Erden, Cleveland Cavaliers – $0.8 million – Unrestricted*
Ben Wallace, Detroit Pistons – $2.2 million – Unrestricted
Hamed Haddadi, Memphis Grizzlies – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Mehmet Okur, Portland Trail Blazers – $10.9 million – Unrestricted
Greg Stiemsma, Boston Celtics – $0.5 million – Unrestricted*
Daniel Orton, Orlando Magic – $1.1 million – Unrestricted*
Solomon Alabi, Toronto Raptors – $0.8 million – Team Option ($0.9 million)
Hasheem Thabeet, Portland Trail Blazers – $5.1 million – Unrestricted*
DeSagana Diop, Charlotte Bobcats – $6.9 million – Player Option ($7.4 million)
Ryan Hollins, Boston Celtics – $0.3 million – Unrestricted
Jason Collins, Atlanta Hawks – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Joel Przybilla, Portland Trail Blazers – $0.7 million – Unrestricted
Eddy Curry, Miami HEAT – $1.2 million – Unrestricted
Tony Battie, Philadelphia 76ers – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Greg Oden, Portland Trail Blazers – $1.5 million – Unrestricted
Jamaal Magloire, Toronto Raptors – $1.3 million – Unrestricted
Kyrylo Fesenko, Indiana Pacers – $0.3 million – Unrestricted
Mickell Gladness, Golden State Warriors – $0.2 million – Unrestricted*

http://www.hoopsworld.com/2012-nba-free-agents


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Assuming the Nets don't move up to 1-3 and the Blazers get their pick at 6, I really hope they don't use it on another center. I don't like Drummond, Sullinger, or Zeller at all. I think the ideal situation is Kendall Marshall at 11 and either Bradley Beal or Thomas Robinson at 6, but I don't think those guys will drop that far. 

Perry Jones is an intriguing possibility at 6. I wonder how he and Aldridge would work together.

Obviously if the Blazers move up to 1-3, that changes everything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seriously, at this point, the Blazers need to stay away from centers in the draft. It just doesn't work out well for them.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It was a great night for Portland, we got the nets lottery draft pick at #6 and the Portland lottery draft pick at #11. Time for the Blazers to settle on a GM and the ball moving!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So Chad Ford's new mock has the Blazers taking Andre Drummond and Jeremy Lamb. If things fall that way in the real draft, the Blazers would be thrilled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Blazers could go a number of ways with the draft. At 6, I doubt they'll reach on a PG, which leaves Barnes (if he's there, they have to take him), Sullinger, Lamb, Perry Jones, and possibly Beal. At 11, I could definitely see them snagging Lillard or Marshall, or even taking Sullinger, Henson, or Zeller there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know. I think if Drummond is still on the board, they have to take him. Pairing him with Aldridge is too tasty a possibility to pass up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I don't know. I think if Drummond is still on the board, they have to take him. Pairing him with Aldridge is too tasty a possibility to pass up.


Absolutely. Problem being, I don't think he'll be there. Charlotte, Washington, and Cleveland could all use him. Even Sacramento might take him if they're preparing to ship off Cousins. I also really doubt Lamb will get by GS or Toronto.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really don't see Toronto passing on Lillard. As far as GS goes, I see them going for a SF. Why would they take Lamb when they already have Klay? Barnes would be perfect for them if he fell.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Teams don't always go for need. Toronto could use a PG, yes, but why take Lillard when you can make a trade for any number of mediocre-good PG's in the NBA (Augustin, Andre Miller, Lowry, etc.) ?

With Golden State, I don't think they'd mind playing Klay at SF if he put on another 10 pounds. I doubt Lamb sees more than 20-25 minutes his rookie season, anyway. It's more of Lamb just being the kind of prospect that you don't pass up on, plus I think he'd be a perfect compliment to Thompson and Curry. He could probably play well off Bogut as well (assuming Bogut plays).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> It's more of Lamb just being the kind of prospect that you don't pass up on


Really? I just don't see it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Really? I just don't see it.


Yep. I'm really high on him. I'd rather have him than Bradley Beal. I can't wait for combine measurements to come out. I've heard Lamb's wingspan is anywhere from 7' to 7'4", which is ridiculous for a 2-guard.


----------

